

C++ Mathematical Expression Parser Shootout - CPPMattd
http://code.google.com/p/math-parser-benchmark-project/
A benchmark suite for pitting against each other the best implementations of open source C++ math expression parsers in a fight to the death style tournament.
======
CPPMattd
A benchmark suite for pitting against each other the best implementations of
open source C++ Math Expression Parsers in a fight to the death style
tournament.

[http://code.google.com/p/math-parser-benchmark-
project/](http://code.google.com/p/math-parser-benchmark-project/)

